
InfoWars is two strikes away from being banned from YouTube - m_ke
https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/23/us/infowars-youtube-videos-trnd/index.html
======
gus_massa
> _The Alex Jones Channel, Infowar 's biggest YouTube account, received one
> strike for that video, a source with knowledge of the account told CNN.
> YouTube's community guidelines say if an account receives three strikes in
> three months, the account is terminated._

The title is misleading, as is they have to receive a lot of strikes, like 10
or 100, and they only have to receive 2 more.

------
m_ke
I wonder how much infowars is worth to google.

